# Das Ende von Duke Nukem?



## ZAM (7. Mai 2009)

> Zwölf Jahre hat 3D Realms an Duke Nukem Forever gearbeitet - jetzt steht wohl fest, dass es nie erscheint: Das Entwicklerstudio von Scott Miller und George Broussard ist offenbar pleite und wird geschlossen.



Quelle: http://www.golem.de/0905/66942.html


Ich bau schonmal den Altar auf ... Wer mit trauern möchte, kann den folgenden Gruppen beitreten: 
Duke Nukem 4 Ever
Der Duke ist tot, es lebe der Duke!


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. Mai 2009)

NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIN!!!

Das kann doch net wahr sein... och menno!


----------



## Lillyan (7. Mai 2009)

Naja, irgendwie war das ja schon abzusehen... oder hat wirklich noch jemand daran geglaubt, dass das Spiel erscheint?^^


----------



## spectrumizer (7. Mai 2009)

Schade. Insgeheim hab ich ja gehofft, dass es noch kommt.

Die sollen ihre bisherigen Arbeiten Open Source machen!


----------



## Gendo Ikari83 (7. Mai 2009)

Sehr schade nachdem es ja in den letzten Monaten immer mal wieder häufiger lebenszeichen gab und äusserungen das es doch langsam wieder richtig vorrangeht und sich die Macher etwas von ihrer WoW sucht losreissen konnten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (7. Mai 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Schade. Insgeheim hab ich ja gehofft, dass es noch kommt.
> 
> Die sollen ihre bisherigen Arbeiten Open Source machen!



Ich glaube bei der Kohle die da drin steckt, vor allem Engine etc., wird erstmal verscherbelt was noch zu verscherbeln ist.


----------



## Haggl (7. Mai 2009)

Wirklich schade. Auch wenn ich nicht mehr damit gerechnet habe das Duke Nukem 4 Ever erscheinen wird, hatte ich doch noch hoffnung.
Tja, ruhe in Frieden, alter Blondschopf.


----------



## Gendo Ikari83 (7. Mai 2009)

Immerhin scheint es Apogee noch zu geben die laut dem Bericht wohl auch noch an nem Handheld Teil arbeiten.
Von apogee waren damals ja auch die 2D Teile und auch sonst hatten die ein paar nette Spiele.
Und vieleicht wird das ganze das 3DR bisher fertig gestellt hat ja wirklich noch gekauft und weitergeführt.


----------



## Davatar (7. Mai 2009)

Ich glaube nach der Veröffentlichung des letzten Zwischenstands wurden alle Entwickler gefeuert und ein neues Team angestellt, das in etwa so aussah:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Rest des Budgets ging dann für ihre Tätigkeit des Sauberhaltens eines unbenutzten Raumes drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber mal im Ernst: so lange wie die jetzt gebraucht haben sass da schlichtweg die falsche (oder vermutlich gar keine) Aufsichtsperson dahinter die das Team unter Druck setzen hätte sollen. Sollte das Projekt tatsächlich mal zu Ende geführt werden brauchts da auf alle Fälle nen Projektleiter der sich durchsetzen kann.


----------



## Scrätcher (7. Mai 2009)

NEIIIIIIIIN!!!

Nicht Duke!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 Bitte!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

SAG DAS DAS NICHT WAHR IST!!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cM2003 (7. Mai 2009)

Naja, es hat doch nicht wirklich noch jemand dran geglaubt oder? -.-
Hm, blau ist glaube doch schöner


----------



## Davatar (7. Mai 2009)

Blau ist vor allem lesbarer. Grad bei längeren Texten ist grün recht unangenehm finde ich.


----------



## Independent (7. Mai 2009)

Solche Vollidioten! Wie kann man das Ding nur so gegen die Wand fahren? Deppen.

Aber Duke Nukem wird nicht sterben, denn irgendwer wird das Spiel weiterentwickeln. 

Es ist immerhin das am meisten erwartete Spiel...


Nicht weinen, erscheints halt bei EA^^


----------



## Ocian (7. Mai 2009)

Echt schade das ganze, aber es kommt wie es kommen musste.
Sie haben sich wohl doch zu viel Zeit gelassen die Jungs und Mädels


----------



## Scrätcher (7. Mai 2009)

Vielleicht wird der gute Duke ja jetzt "nur" um ein "paar" Jährchen verschoben!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (7. Mai 2009)

Ein Running Gag weniger. Auf das Spiel war eh keiner mehr scharf.


----------



## Haxxler (7. Mai 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ein Running Gag weniger. Auf das Spiel war eh keiner mehr scharf.


Verbrennt ihn!

Echt schade drumm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. Mai 2009)

Ich liebe haltlose pauschalisierungen Tikume 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Naja, irgendwie war das ja schon abzusehen... oder hat wirklich noch jemand daran geglaubt, dass das Spiel erscheint?^^


Ja,in den letzten 2 Jahren waren deutliche Fortschritte zu sehen - nun ist das wohl ende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Tikume schrieb:


> Ein Running Gag weniger. Auf das Spiel war eh keiner mehr scharf.


Glaubst du... Das spiel wäre ,egal wie total mies es geworden wäre,millionenfach verkauft worden. 

Aber schade,aber eines Tages musste es soweit sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn man 12 Jahre lang an einen Spiel werkelt und dort Millionen reinstopft muss irgendwann ende sein. Extrem Schade um das Spiel und um das Studio.
Eine neverending Story findet sein Ende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



R.I.P 3D Realms



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frostnova (7. Mai 2009)

naja, dann müsst ihr halt auf postal III umsteigen xD


----------



## ZAM (7. Mai 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ein Running Gag weniger. Auf das Spiel war eh keiner mehr scharf.



Ich bin niemand? Mir hat die Meldung ein Stück Hoffnung genommen *g* Es war, als wär jemand gestorben ... für einen Moment.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (7. Mai 2009)

habe nie eines der duke spiele gespielt und kann daher die faszination um ihn herum nicht ganz verstehen. hab ständig nur von verschiebungen gehört und ich empfand es ähnlich wie tikume als running gag


----------



## Zonalar (7. Mai 2009)

Ich sags euch! Ich hätte das Spiel gekauft! Natürlich wenns gut gewesen wäre. Wenn zam heut in die Kabine hockt und den podcast macht, weiss ich schon jezz as kommen wird: Einen unglaublich lauten und langen Heulananfall...

Möge  Duke Nuken für immer in unserer Erinnerung bleiben... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (7. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> habe nie eines der duke spiele gespielt und kann daher die faszination um ihn herum nicht ganz verstehen. hab ständig nur von verschiebungen gehört und ich empfand es ähnlich wie tikume als running gag


nun, für die damalige Zeit war DukeNukem3D ein absoluter Spitzenreiter unter den Ego-Shootern und hat gewaltigen Spass gemacht. Daher hat dann jeder auf nen würdigen Nachfolger gewartet. Insofern schon schade dass das nix geworden ist, aber irgendwann wars dann ja auch klar dass das eh nichts mehr wird.


----------



## Haxxler (7. Mai 2009)

Frostnova schrieb:


> naja, dann müsst ihr halt auf postal III umsteigen xD


Das kauf ich mir aber nur wenn man wieder brennende leute auspissen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hotgoblin (7. Mai 2009)

Ja schade...

Bin zwar kein so großes Duke Fan ,aber
es könnten sich *vielleicht* ein paar Fans zusammensetzten 
und ein Spiel dazu programmieren.


----------



## Razyl (7. Mai 2009)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Ja schade...
> 
> Bin zwar kein so großes Duke Fan ,aber
> es könnten sich *vielleicht* ein paar Fans zusammensetzten
> und ein Spiel dazu programmieren.


Fans? Eher nicht,ich denke eher das Take 2 die rechte an ein anderes Team gibt...
Eine kleine Hoffnung gäbe es ja in RIchtung Rockstar Games


----------



## airace (7. Mai 2009)

...nein ich hatte schon soo lange auf Duke Nuken gewartet..... nie wieder " Damn I am Loking Good!" "Bloody Son of a Bitch" oder "I Hate Pigs"


----------



## Scrätcher (7. Mai 2009)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Bin zwar kein so großes Duke Fan ,aber
> es könnten sich *vielleicht* ein paar Fans zusammensetzten
> und ein Spiel dazu programmieren.



Abgesehen davon, dass ich null Ahnung von Programmieren hab, wären allein schon meine ersten 5 Ideen dafür Indizierungsverdächtig!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



airace schrieb:


> ...nein ich hatte schon soo lange auf Duke Nuken gewartet..... nie wieder " Damn I am Loking Good!" "Bloody Son of a Bitch" oder "I Hate Pigs"



War da nicht noch "let's shake it Baby!"?


----------



## Das Affenmensch (7. Mai 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ein Running Gag weniger. Auf das Spiel war eh keiner mehr scharf.



/sign

Dieser Marketing-Gag wurde doch langsam ziemlich lächerlich.. -.-'


----------



## riesentrolli (7. Mai 2009)

och nö!
das können die der welt doch nich antun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber es wird schon irgendwie weitergehen.

und wer noch die alten giga games folgen kennt, weiß, dass die studio putzfrau an all dem unheil schuld is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (7. Mai 2009)

mmmh.... frag mich sowieso von was die die letzten jahre gelebt haben...




aber einen schönen trashigen duke... das wäres doch gewesen...


----------



## Minastirit (7. Mai 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich bin niemand? Mir hat die Meldung ein Stück Hoffnung genommen *g* Es war, als wär jemand gestorben ... für einen Moment..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wo du recht hast .. hast du nunmal recht :<
ich bitte alle hacker in diese firma zu hacken und das spiel rauszubringen
egal wieviel bugs es hat
egal wie oft es abstürzt...
ich würds spielen und wenns nur 1 lvl hat ;D


----------



## Gortek (7. Mai 2009)

Sehr schade, war damals ein tolles Spiel und die Hoffnung auf ein neues war immer da. Evtl. nimmt sich ein anderes Studio dem Projekt an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Cheers


----------



## ikarus275 (7. Mai 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ein Running Gag weniger. Auf das Spiel war eh keiner mehr scharf.



Seh ich auch so.. irgendwann wars sowieso nurnoch lächerlich wenn im Halbjahrestakt irgendein Screenshot der alerallerallerneuesten überarbeiteten Engine gezeigt wurde.. 

Mal wirklich, da hat man doch nach zig Jahren nurnoch ein "jaja, leck mich am Arsch" als Gedankengang gehabt..

Vielleicht hatten die Herrschaften auch kein Bock mehr sich selbst anzulügen mit ihrem ewigen Hoax.


----------



## Camô (7. Mai 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich glaube bei der Kohle die da drin steckt, vor allem Engine etc., wird erstmal verscherbelt was noch zu verscherbeln ist.


Richtig, das Studio ist tot, aber diese Marke in dieser Phase der Entwicklung nicht zu übernehmen wäre verrückt. Es findet sich schon jemand, der das Projekt weiterführt.


----------



## Browncoat (7. Mai 2009)

Die Frage ist aber wie weit sie denn überhaupt waren.
Ich zweifel daran das sie ernsthaft an einer fortsetzung gearbeitet haben.


----------



## Minastirit (7. Mai 2009)

die machen das selbe wie der designer bei blizzard
kaffe trinken aund alle 4 monate bisle was tun damits nach was ausschaut :<


----------



## lucifermaycry (7. Mai 2009)

Irgendwer wird Duke Nuken 4ever doch aufkaufen... Bei der Medienpräsenz. Das Spiel ist, egal wie grottig es wird, jetzt schon eine Legende.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (7. Mai 2009)

Hmm ... zum Glück ist mir das egal ...


----------



## Haegr@Ysera (7. Mai 2009)

Ein Kumpel von mir hatte es damals vorbestellt, inzwischen ist er schon zwei mal umgezogen. Ich glaube 97 sollte das rauskommen. 

Schade trotzdem. In diesem Sinne *It's time to kick ass and chew bubblegum. And I'm all outta gum.*


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (7. Mai 2009)

Zum Glück gibt es noch ein bißchen Hoffnung. Ich denke die Chancen stehen gar nicht mal so schlecht, dass irgendein Entwickler das Projekt übernehmen wird.

Wenn alle Stricke reißen kann man die Rechte ja immer noch dem Uwe geben. Der macht dann aus den Resten der Engine einen Film mit Ralf Möller in der Hauptrolle.


----------



## Razyl (7. Mai 2009)

Browncoat schrieb:


> Die Frage ist aber wie weit sie denn überhaupt waren.


Bei rund  80-85% - es waren nur noch 71 Aufgaben abzuarbeiten von den ehemaligen 900..


Haegr@Ysera schrieb:


> Ein Kumpel von mir hatte es damals vorbestellt, inzwischen ist er schon zwei mal umgezogen. Ich glaube 97 sollte das rauskommen.


1997 war die offizielle Ankündigung und der 1. Trailer auf der E3 zu sehen. Es sollte winter 1998 rauskommen. Dann wurde es andauernd verschoben - leider.
Dabei sah der Trailer der 98 auf der E3 war soooooo geil aus - das SPiel wäre hammergut geworden.


----------



## Scrätcher (7. Mai 2009)

*in Erinnerungen schwelg*

Ich werde nie vergessen wie damals ein Kumpel seinen Pc mitbrachte und wir DukeNukem3D gegeneinander zockten!

Eine riesengaudi die heute noch ihres gleichen sucht!

Ich warf ein paar Rohrbomben in den Billiardraum und rannte ein paar Räume weiter zum Monitor der Überwachungskamera. Als ich ihn dann in dem Raum sah: "Leertaste" und *POW* ging er in die Luft.

Er rächte sich als ich den Geheimgang in den Toiletten nehmen wollte. Ich machte die Klotür auf und was stand natürlich vor mir? Er und zerschoß mich! 

Das Gelächter war groß...

Oder meine allerersten Erfahrungen mit DukeNukem3D! Ich sah in den Toiletten mit nem Typ der genauso hässlich war wie ich. Da ich grad den Raketenwerfer draussen hatte, schoß ich vor Schreck direkt drauf...... nur blöd... das es mein Spiegelbild war.........

*seuuufz*


----------



## LordofDemons (7. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Bei rund  80-85% - es waren nur noch 71 Aufgaben abzuarbeiten von den ehemaligen 900..


prozentrechnen ftw 71 von 900 sind 7,888888% somit waren schon 92,111111 abgearbeitet


----------



## Razyl (7. Mai 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> prozentrechnen ftw 71 von 900 sind 7,888888% somit waren schon 92,111111 abgearbeitet


Die letzten 5% sind sowieso nur noch das pressen der DvD(´s) etc.
Ergo gibt es nur noch 95% direkt. Und du weißt auch nicht genau,ob alle aufgaben genau dieselbe größe hatten. Eventuell waren die letzten 71 Aufgaben etwas kleiner und die großen Teile schon abgearbeitet (Grafikgerüst etc.).


----------



## Haegr@Ysera (7. Mai 2009)

Wahrscheinlich kauft EA die Lizenz und bleibt dann darauf sitzen, wie auf Wing Commander. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lucifermaycry (7. Mai 2009)

Haegr@Ysera schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich kauft EA die Lizenz und bleibt dann darauf sitzen, wie auf Wing Commander.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Tja das Spiel sollte auch mal umgesetzt werden...


----------



## Mefisthor (7. Mai 2009)

Ich glaub das waren einfach zuwenig Angestellte ! Heutzutage ist ein Spiel mehrere Jahre in Entwicklung und 3D Realms war ja auch ein kleines Entwicklerstudio. nach ein paar Jahren ist denen der Hype wahrscheinlich zum Nachteil geworden weil sies einfach ned versauen wollten .. Wär ja dann die übelste Rufschädigung für 3DR geworden wenns Mist geworden wär. 13 Jahre Hype für ein Mittelmäßiges Spiel, das wär für die meisten Leute die größte Enttäuschung geworden und 3DR Ruf für immer verschissen.

lg


----------



## Razyl (8. Mai 2009)

> Scott Miller und Mark Rein, zwei Marketing-Genies, machten sich Gedanken darüber, wie man aus dem Duke die längste Geschichte der Videospiel-Historie generieren könnte. Sie kamen zu dem Schluss, dass Duke Nukem Forever niemals erscheinen würde[...]
> Es sollte ein großer Spaß werden, die Hauptverantwortlichen versprachen uns eine gute Bezahlung, nur wenige würden das Studio verlassen müssen. [...] Epic Games profitierte von einem Dauerkunden für ihre Engine (Unreal-Engine, Anm. d. Red.). Haben Sie nicht gemerkt, wie Epic in den Folgejahren zunehmend durch Lizenzierungen Geld verdiente? Das war kein Zufall.
> [...]
> Grundlage des Plans war, dass jeder Mitwisser während der nächsten Jahrzehnte die Klappe halten würde. Für die nächsten Jahrzehnte! [...] Um das zu garantieren, wurde ein Vertrag aufgesetzt. [...]
> ...


Ein Ehemaliger 3d Realms entwickler packte nun aus und gab an das DNF eigentlich nur ein Werbegag war - mehr nicht.

Obwohl ich dieser Sache nicht ganz traue - besonders das Ende klingt etwas öhem "überzogen"...
Aber mittlerweile hat Joe Sigler im offi. forum bestätigt das dies nur ein alter Joke ist..

Quellen:
http://www.pcgames.de/m,forum/?s=thread&am...810752&x=49
http://gamingisstupid.com/2009/05/06/the-c...-story-revival/
http://forums.3drealms.com/vb/showpost.php...p;postcount=660


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Mai 2009)

also is das spiel jetzt der fake oder die meldung (wohl eher die meldung hoff ich)


----------



## Razyl (8. Mai 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> also is das spiel jetzt der fake oder die meldung (wohl eher die meldung hoff ich)


Die meldung - die Geschichte ist nur ein Joke die nun (wieder?) aufkam nach dem Ende von 3d Realms.

Bah je länger ich darüber nachdenke über das Ende umso mehr will ich das Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 am besten einfach so wie es jetzt ist releasen - ich würde es kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (8. Mai 2009)

Nichtnur du Razyl!

Wieso gehen eig. soviele Spielefirmen während der Entwicklung neuer, heissbegehrter, Titel immer pleite? Die müssen verdammt schlechtes Controling haben, Kalkulation? Wat? Kalkulon?... :O


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Mai 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Nichtnur du Razyl!
> 
> Wieso gehen eig. soviele Spielefirmen während der Entwicklung neuer, heissbegehrter, Titel immer pleite? Die müssen verdammt schlechtes Controling haben, Kalkulation? Wat? Kalkulon?... :O


das problem scheint es leider in allen firmen zu geben nicht nur in entwicklerstudios


----------



## Terrorsatan (8. Mai 2009)

Ach EA wirds sich schon unter den Nagel reißen und scheisse draus machen... wenigstens darauf kann man sich noch verlassen

Und Btw : wird bst bei Steam verkauft ^^

Is aber echt schade um 3D

Die Nukem 3d lans waren echt legendär... der Schrumpfstrahler war einfach nur GOTT!


----------



## Destilatus (9. Mai 2009)

Fuck, alles nur Fake. Ich würde euch alle so auslachen die sich hier die totale Hoffnung gemacht haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

zumal das Spiel damals schon scheiße Sexsistisch war usw ... nicht mein Fall.


----------



## Scrätcher (9. Mai 2009)

Destilatus schrieb:


> zumal das Spiel damals schon scheiße Sexsistisch war usw ... nicht mein Fall.



ähm ja....

Der Typ war dumm, ignorant, arrogant und leichtsinnig!

Und genau deshalb wollen wir ihn wiederhaben! XD

Das einzige was mir dazu einfällt wäre das da ein paar Mädels an der Stange getanzt haben. Und das nichtmal völlig nackt.

Man könnte ihm ja ein "I love Mum"-Tattoo auf den Oberarm machen. Wärste dann zufrieden?


----------



## TheGui (9. Mai 2009)

oh nein.. jetz bin ich depri 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich will Weltraumschweine jagen!


----------



## Razyl (10. Mai 2009)

Waaah
Ein neues INgamevideo zum Duke ist erschienen und macht verdammt nochmal lust auf mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich will das Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (10. Mai 2009)

no nudity in this version? na dann such ich doch ma ne andre version XDDD


----------



## Aeonflu-X (10. Mai 2009)

*sabber* It´s time to kick some asses.


----------



## Pymonte (10. Mai 2009)

NEEEIIIINNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!1



*Welt zusammenbrech und in Fötus Stellung zusammenroll*


----------



## Haggl (10. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Waaah
> Ein neues INgamevideo zum Duke ist erschienen und macht verdammt nochmal lust auf mehr
> 
> 
> ...




Naja, ok, wenn das wirklich neu ist, dann hab ich ja doch noch etwas Hoffnung.
Nur weckt Duke Nukem 4 Ever bei mir böse Erinnerungen. Denn: Erinnert sich noch jemand von euch an "Daikatana"? Das Spiel wurde auch ewigkeiten verschoben und als es erschien wars einfach nur noch die Enttäuschung schlecht hin.
Also: sollte der Duke doch noch erscheinen, hoffe ich, dass es gut wird.


----------



## GreenIsaac (10. Mai 2009)

Jetzt habe ich die Duke Nukem Mukke wieder im Kopf und würds am liebsten grad loszocken :/
Damn wie kann man denn nach so ner Zeit einfach mittendrin pleite sein?! ARRGHS


----------



## sTereoType (10. Mai 2009)

GreenIsaac schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich die Duke Nukem Mukke wieder im Kopf und würds am liebsten grad loszocken :/
> Damn wie kann man denn nach so ner Zeit einfach mittendrin pleite sein?! ARRGHS


bei 10 jahren entwicklung und erst mittendrin wäre ja noch schlimmer xD


----------



## Razyl (10. Mai 2009)

Haggl schrieb:


> Naja, ok, wenn das wirklich neu ist, dann hab ich ja doch noch etwas Hoffnung.
> Nur weckt Duke Nukem 4 Ever bei mir böse Erinnerungen. Denn: Erinnert sich noch jemand von euch an "Daikatana"? Das Spiel wurde auch ewigkeiten verschoben und als es erschien wars einfach nur noch die Enttäuschung schlecht hin.
> Also: sollte der Duke doch noch erscheinen, hoffe ich, dass es gut wird.


ja leider ist Daikatana gefloppt und damit auch John Romeros untergang gewesen =)
Aber es sah damals auf den Trailer mieser aus,als der Duke auf diesen Video. Und der Duke wird sich so oder so millionenfach verkaufen - aus den einfachen grund,da man nach 12 Jahre warten das Spiel einfach haben will.
Mir wäre es ehrlich gesagt total egal ob es der größe Flop aller Zeiten wird - ich würde es kaufen nur um zu sagen "Nach 12 Jahren habe ich es." =)


----------



## Zonalar (10. Mai 2009)

hiermit die Prognose für das Spiel Duke Nukem: Die Entwickler haben sich nen tollen langwierigen Plan ausgedacht. Sie werden jetzt noch weitere 3 Jahre die Spieler zappeln lassen, und immer wieder kleinere Contents nachschieben (sie oder Ea). Nur um das Spiel rauszubringen, ds meega cool ist, abe rnur in wenige Stückzahlen vorhanden sein wird. Ich schätze da mal auf 1000 in Europa, 3000 In Amerika. Sinn? Sie werden durch den entstandenen Dauerhype dafür sorgen, dass die Duke Nukem Spiele alle preisrekorde sprengen, ähnlich wie das sammeln von Postmarken. Sie werden rare Ware sein, und somit werden die hardcorefans richtig viel Asche hinlegen^^ Nach weiteren 3 Jahren, oder wenn "die Zeit reif is", packen sie ihre (in der Hinterhand) gebliebene Duke Nukem CD's aus, womit sie dann Millionen machenm, da die Preise horrende Zahlen angenommen haben.

Marktmanipulation^^ Wär mindestens ne tolle Idee. Ob sie dass jezz auch wirklich vorhaben/vorhatten, weiss ich ned. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> hiermit die Prognose für das Spiel Duke Nukem: *Die Entwickler* haben sich nen tollen langwierigen Plan ausgedacht. Sie werden jetzt noch weitere 3 Jahre die Spieler zappeln lassen, und immer wieder kleinere Contents nachschieben (sie oder Ea). Nur um das Spiel rauszubringen, ds meega cool ist, abe rnur in wenige Stückzahlen vorhanden sein wird. Ich schätze da mal auf 1000 in Europa, 3000 In Amerika. Sinn? Sie werden durch den entstandenen Dauerhype dafür sorgen, dass die Duke Nukem Spiele alle preisrekorde sprengen, ähnlich wie das sammeln von Postmarken. Sie werden rare Ware sein, und somit werden die hardcorefans richtig viel Asche hinlegen^^ Nach weiteren 3 Jahren, oder wenn "die Zeit reif is", packen sie ihre (in der Hinterhand) gebliebene Duke Nukem CD's aus, womit sie dann Millionen machenm, da die Preise horrende Zahlen angenommen haben.


Welche Entwickler? Und was hat EA damit zu tun? EA hat keine Rechte an der Marke - d.h. sie haben damit nichts zu tun. Die rechte liegen bei Take 2 und ich glaube nicht das sie die an EA rausgeben.


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (11. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> no nudity in this version? na dann such ich doch ma ne andre version XDDD


http://www.gamestar.de/index.cfm?pid=452&pk=12198
Schau mal bei 0:49 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cazore (11. Mai 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ein Running Gag weniger. Auf das Spiel war eh keiner mehr scharf.




dazu hätte der Duke sicher nicht "hail to the King, Babe" gesagt..

Komische Leute gibts. 

nochn Zitat vom Duke?

"what are you waiting for? Christmas?"


----------



## Razyl (11. Mai 2009)

Und wieder neue News zum Duke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das spiel wurde vor anderhalbjahren ganz neu angefangen - und sollte april 2010 in den Läden stehen.


> Letzten Endes musste George Broussard beim Publisher Take 2 vorsprechen. Er fragte dort nach einem Entwicklungsbudget von 5 Millionen US-Dollar an. Das Gegenangebot kam prompt: Take 2 bot 30 Millionen US-Dollar, wenn der Hersteller im Gegenzug die Markenrechte komplett bekommt. Darauf ging Broussard allerdings nicht ein. Der Duke ist die Identität von 3D Realms und George Broussard. Ohne diese Markenrechte hätte er nichts mehr. Da Broussard bislang sich noch nicht zu dem Tod von 3D Realms geäußert hat, ist es durchaus wahrscheinlich, dass er noch auf der Suche nach einem Plan B ist. Vielleicht ist da auch noch nicht das letzte Wort in Bezug auf Duke Nukem Forever gesprochen.
> [...]
> Der schon oben angesprochene Shacknews-User konnte vor ungefähr einem Jahr schon einen Teil von Duke Nukem Forever spielen. Vor allem die Anfangssequenz kann er sehr plastisch beschreiben: So spiele man als Duke zuerst eine Arcade-Version von Duke 3D. Diese Sequenz soll zeigen, wie gelangweilt der Spieleheld mittlerweile ist. Doch plötzlich landet ein Alien-Raumschiff und die Geschichte geht wieder von vorne los. Im ersten Level muss der Duke ein Alien auf einem Football-Feld bekämpfen


Das klingt richtig nice und evtl. wird doch noch was aus den Duke =)
Quelle:
http://www.gamestar.de/news/pc/action/egos...em_forever.html


----------



## Macterion (11. Mai 2009)

Hmm was mich wunder ...EA hat doch vor kurzem angekündigt das sie den besten Shooter aller Zeiten rausbringen nochnichtmal eine Woche bevor es sicher war....Zufall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (11. Mai 2009)

Und weiter geht die INfoflut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nun sind noch mehr Bilder aufgetaucht aus echten Leveln und die sehen Hammer aus \o/
Die bilder findet ihr hier:
http://www.gamestar.de/news/pc/action/egos...em_forever.html


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und weiter geht die INfoflut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


das is doch alles bloß n witz gewesen 3DR is nich pleite und versucht jetzt nur billig aufmerksamkeit zu erregen und den Duke wieder ins gespräch zu bringen


----------



## Razyl (11. Mai 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> das is doch alles bloß n witz gewesen 3DR is nich pleite und versucht jetzt nur billig aufmerksamkeit zu erregen und den Duke wieder ins gespräch zu bringen


LoD: Dafür müssten sie nicht Pleite gehen - das Video zu veröffentlichen hätte gereicht. Sogar eine Bilderflut hätte locker gereicht um die gesamte Aufmerksamkeit auf sich zu ziehen


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> LoD: Dafür müssten sie nicht Pleite gehen - das Video zu veröffentlichen hätte gereicht. Sogar eine Bilderflut hätte locker gereicht um die gesamte Aufmerksamkeit auf sich zu ziehen


ABER nur bei DN Fans, so haben sie die aufmerksamkeit der gesamten branche


----------



## Razyl (11. Mai 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ABER nur bei DN Fans, so haben sie die aufmerksamkeit der gesamten branche


Nur bei den DN Fans? Oh nein,selbst als voriges Jahr der Teaser Trailer erschienen ist,war sofort die Halbe gaming welt auf 3d Realms gerichtet. 
Und die Firma ist pleite - die Mitarbeiter sind mittlerweile entlassen und dürfen sich neue Jobs suchen.

Edit:
Tja nun steht eine seltsame Botschaft auf den Twitter der Mutterfirma von 3d Realms:
"New press release from Apogee Software regarding Duke Nukem coming next week."
Also nächste Woche gibt es eine Pressemitteilung. Eventuell wird dann bestätigt ob der Duke total eingestellt wird oder ob ein anderes Studio das Projekt übernimmt.


----------



## Macterion (11. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nur bei den DN Fans? Oh nein,selbst als voriges Jahr der Teaser Trailer erschienen ist,war sofort die Halbe gaming welt auf 3d Realms gerichtet.
> Und die Firma ist pleite - die Mitarbeiter sind mittlerweile entlassen und dürfen sich neue Jobs suchen.
> 
> Edit:
> ...




EA wird übernehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (11. Mai 2009)

Macterion schrieb:


> EA wird übernehmen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dann vergess ich das Spiel. Bloß nicht EA ><


----------



## Macterion (11. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dann vergess ich das Spiel. Bloß nicht EA ><



Ich find die Quelle nichtmehr , die haben vor nochnichtmal einer Woche hat EA angekündigt , die werden ein Ego Shooter RAUSBRINGEN was alles übertrifft....so ein Zufall oder?


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. Mai 2009)

http://www.gamona.de/games/duke-nukem-fore...ws,1476032.html

Es geht wohl ziemlich ums harte Ei... ich glaube nicht das es nur ein Marketingschachzug gewesen ist...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (15. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> http://www.gamona.de/games/duke-nukem-fore...ws,1476032.html
> 
> Es geht wohl ziemlich ums harte Ei... ich glaube nicht das es nur ein Marketingschachzug gewesen ist...
> 
> ...


Ist ja auch klar warum Take 2 den schritt einschlägt.
Würde nun 3d Realms mit EA einen Deal abschließen,den Namen des Spiels ändern dann würde EA ne menge Geld machen und Take 2 hat schließlich schon millionen in die Marke reingesteckt...
Ich hoffe das Take 2 sogar gewinnt und dann das Spiel fertig macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. Mai 2009)

Irgendwie bezweifle ich das sie es dann weitermachen... sie wollen nur verhindern das niemand anderes mehr geld machen kann... nach dem Motto "Wenn wir's nicht kriegen, kriegts keiner!"


----------



## LordofDemons (16. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Irgendwie bezweifle ich das sie es dann weitermachen... sie wollen nur verhindern das niemand anderes mehr geld machen kann... nach dem Motto "Wenn wir's nicht kriegen, kriegts keiner!"


dann war das, dass letzte mal das ich irgendwas gekauft hab wo take2 drauf steht oder dahinter


----------



## Servon (16. Mai 2009)

Ich bin wirklich schockiert und trauere nach dieser Meldung. Wieder geht ein Stück Geschichte.
Genauso wie das Warten auf Spaceball 2, hat mir die Möglichkeit auf Duke Nukem Forever, die Hoffnung
auf wirklichen schönen Trash meinem Leben Sinn gegeben.

In Memoriam:

*„I've got balls of steel!“*


----------



## Gendo Ikari83 (16. Mai 2009)

Servon schrieb:


> Ich bin wirklich schockiert und trauere nach dieser Meldung. Wieder geht ein Stück Geschichte.
> Genauso wie das Warten auf Spaceball 2, hat mir die Möglichkeit auf Duke Nukem Forever, die Hoffnung
> auf wirklichen schönen Trash meinem Leben Sinn gegeben.
> 
> ...



Der Spaceballs 2 Trailer war aber immer nur als Scherz gedacht.
Brooks wollte nicht wirklich nen direkten nachfolger machen.
Aber in gewisser weise gehts ja jetzt mit der Serie weiter (Von der ich nur die Pilot Folge gesehen habe die ich nicht so berauschend fand)


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. Mai 2009)

http://www.gamona.de/games/duke-nukem-fore...ws,1477479.html

Und das Rad dreht sich weiter und weiter... also wenn das stimmt... FU TAKE2! Offensichtlich will Take2 nicht nur das kein anderer damit Geld macht sondern das sie selbst noch mit einem mittelmäßigen selbstgeschusterten Spiel ALLES absahnen können anstatt es sich mit 3D Realms teilen zu müssen...



> Aber in gewisser weise gehts ja jetzt mit der Serie weiter (Von der ich nur die Pilot Folge gesehen habe die ich nicht so berauschend fand)



Huh? Welche Serie? Wann? Wie? Wo?


----------



## PARAS.ID (19. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Naja, irgendwie war das ja schon abzusehen... oder hat wirklich noch jemand daran geglaubt, dass das Spiel erscheint?^^



Nein - und falls ja: Bestimmt eine obere 60iger Wertung.


----------



## Razyl (19. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Und das Rad dreht sich weiter und weiter... also wenn das stimmt... FU TAKE2! Offensichtlich will Take2 nicht nur das kein anderer damit Geld macht sondern das sie selbst noch mit einem mittelmäßigen selbstgeschusterten Spiel ALLES absahnen können anstatt es sich mit 3D Realms teilen zu müssen...


Liegt wohl eher daran das (So wie es Take 2 sagt,und 3d Realms verneint) über die Jahre geld hineingesteckt hat - und nun wäre alles fort... - von daher kann ich den Schritt verstehen, wenn dann sollten sie auch die Möglichkeit haben,wenn sie schon die Rechte innehaben für den Vertrieb des Spiels,das Spiel fertig zu entwickeln.
Naja mal sehen wies ausgeht ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. Mai 2009)

Und da liegt das Problem... Take 2 sagt dieses und 3D Realms sagt jenes... doch können wir nicht prüfen was denn nun wahr ist und was nicht...


----------



## Der Hoffnungstöter (22. Mai 2009)

Muss sagen es ist schon LAAAAAANGE her das ich Duke Nukem gespielt habe . Das waren noch zeiten aber das spiel war echt ZAM

Hab nur das Alte gespielt bzw. erst meinen bruder dabei zugeguckt den meine Eltern habens mir nicht erlaubt das zu Zocken aber hab natürlich auch mal ab und zu heimlisch gezockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Ich habe kein Plan welcher Teil das war ! Auf jedenfall ne Pixelige Grafik

Edit:

Duke Nukem 3D

Gab es davon eine Ältere Version? Den das kommt mir dort alle SEHR bekannt vor


----------



## HGVermillion (22. Mai 2009)

Es gab da noch einen Sidescroller mit dem Duke, aber das wirklich erste Spiel das ihn legendär gemacht hat (und das einzige) ist eben Duke Nukem 3D. Das Video sieht aber nach einer überarbeiteten Version aus.


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Mai 2009)

das war Manhatten Project oder?


----------



## Razyl (25. Mai 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> das war Manhatten Project oder?


Jop - war sehr nice sogar. Also mir hats gefallen,war was nettes für zwischendurch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (28. Mai 2009)

So hätte es werden können^^

http://www.escapistmagazine.com/videos/vie...e-Nukem-Forever


----------



## Banload (28. Mai 2009)

Made my day xD


----------



## BlizzLord (29. Mai 2009)

Ich frag mich wieviel das Spiel in der Entwicklung bis jetzt gekostet hat müssen ja milliarden sein^^


----------



## Myce (29. Mai 2009)

joa war abzusehen.. schade drum D:


----------



## Razyl (29. Mai 2009)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Ich frag mich wieviel das Spiel in der Entwicklung bis jetzt gekostet hat müssen ja milliarden sein^^


Nein,das Spiel dürfte,mit samt allen neu anfängen etc.  um die 25 - 30 Millionen gekostet haben.
Könnten auch etwas weniger sein...


----------



## Zonalar (29. Mai 2009)

Ich hab gerade nen super Podcast gehört, der das gut zusammengefasst und erklärt hat, was genau geschah. Wo war der nochmal...? *Internet durchforst*

Edit: Aaaah^^Hier, habs gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 http://spieleohnegrenzen.podspot.de/post/s...ng-um-den-duke/


----------



## Razyl (12. Juni 2009)

Der Duke will und darf nicht sterben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es gibt nun ein neues (abgefilmtes) Gameplay Video:
http://www.pcgames.de/aid,687013/Duke-Nuke...aucht/PC/Video/
Dort ist auch der Link wo ihr es laden könnt (die längere version,das youtube video zeigt nur einen ausschnitt)


----------



## ZAM (13. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Der Duke will und darf nicht sterben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn dass die Ingame-Sachen aus dem Jace Hall-Besuch sind, dann ist das recht alt.


----------



## LordofDemons (19. August 2010)

*Neues von Duke Nukem*  Viel Dampf, aber kein Braten, dieses italienische Sprichwort scheint für die Entstehung des Begriffs Vaporware Pate gestanden zu haben. Als solche werden ewig lange angekündigte und doch nie erschienene Programme bezeichnet, und diesen Titel hat sich auch das letztes Jahr beerdigte Duke Nukem Forever verdient. Nun steht es einmal mehr von den Toten auf und führt damit eine Geschichte fort, die 1997 begonnen hat.  

Nachdem Game-Publisher 3D Realms das zuständige Entwicklerteam an die Luft gesetzt hatte, schien diese Geschichte zu Ende zu sein, doch nun hat sich die Softwareschmiede Gearbox gemeinsam mit Publisher 2K des Spieles angenommen. Immerhin hält 2K immer noch die Rechte an Duke Nukem. Die Vorbereitungen sind angeblich so weit gediehen, dass noch vor dem Jahresende eine Demo herauskommen soll. Duke-Nukem-Fans sind das Warten ja gewöhnt. Aber vielleicht gibt es diesmal ja wirklich ein ausgefallenes Weihnachtsgeschenk - oder das Weihnachtsgeschenk fällt wieder aus. 




http://www.techeye.n...k-from-the-dead


----------



## Davatar (19. August 2010)

Das glaub ich erst wenn ichs auf meinem PC hab ^^


----------



## The Paladin (19. August 2010)

Hm, ich werde sicher gesteinigt. Aber, WER IST DER DUKE?


----------



## Berserkerkitten (19. August 2010)

Ich glaube es, wenn ich es sehe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und wehe, das Spiel wird kein erstklassiger Fan-Service!


----------



## Asayur (19. August 2010)

Ja, genau, der Duke kommt, mindestens noch nächstes Jahr, ich wette 10€, dass bis Jahresende nichtmal ein neues Video erscheint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ps.: Süsser Avatar, Bersi xD 




The schrieb:


> Hm, ich werde sicher gesteinigt. Aber, WER IST DER DUKE?




Du kennst Duke Nukem nicht? Gibt es echt schon welche, die zu Jung sind für die ersten Teile?

Kurzzusammenfassung:
Der Duke: Bart, Sonnenbrille, Zigarre, Muskeln, coolness schlechthin.
Die Aufgabe: "Babes" retten, Aliens zerballern xD


----------



## Berserkerkitten (19. August 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> Ja, genau, der Duke kommt, mindestens noch nächstes Jahr, ich wette 10€, dass bis Jahresende nichtmal ein neues Video erscheint
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Eben. Gamer erhoffen die Rückkehr des Duke sosehr wie die Wiedergeburt Jesu Christi, aber wenn das so'n halbherziger Abklatsch wird, in dem halt mal ordentlich der Name zu Geld gemacht wird, dann nehmen Fans das bestenfalls auf wie eine Wiedergeburt Hitlers. Die sollen sich lieber Zeit mit dem Kram lassen und liefern, sobald sie auch was haben.


----------



## Asayur (19. August 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Eben. Gamer erhoffen die Rückkehr des Duke sosehr wie die Wiedergeburt Jesu Christi, aber wenn das so'n halbherziger Abklatsch wird, in dem halt mal ordentlich der Name zu Geld gemacht wird, dann nehmen Fans das bestenfalls auf wie eine Wiedergeburt Hitlers. Die sollen sich lieber Zeit mit dem Kram lassen und liefern, sobald sie auch was haben.



Erstens das, zweitens ist das Spiel schon so lange in Entwicklung/ Überarbeitung, dass wenn sie eine fertige Engine hätten, die wohl mehr als Verstaubt wäre und kommt mir
nicht mit Rendersequenzen, DAS kann man nicht als Spieleengine heranziehen.


----------



## The Paladin (19. August 2010)

Der Duke hört sich für mich wie Schwarzenegger aus der Zukunft an.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (19. August 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> Ps.: Süsser Avatar, Bersi xD



Das ist "Jiji" aus dem Miyazaki-Film "Kikis kleiner Lieferservice" und ein Teil von mir fühlt sich gerade unglaublich nerdig und peinlich berührt, weil ich sowas weiß. >.<

@Anschauungsmaterial zum Duke - ich habe mir die Demofilmchen im Wandel der Zeit in ZAMs Blog angeschaut und finde, dass sie über die Jahre mehr und mehr an Persönlichkeit verloren haben. Die älteren Videos waren noch richtig spannend, die späteren Fassungen hatten dann die schönere Grafik, wirkten aber wie irgendein beliebiger 08/15-Shooter. Wollen wir hoffen, dass man sich jetzt doch noch auf die Wurzeln des Duke besinnt!


----------



## Asayur (19. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> Der Duke hört sich für mich wie Schwarzenegger aus der Zukunft an.



Könnte man so sagen *gg*




Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Das ist "Jiji" aus dem Miyazaki-Film "Kikis kleiner Lieferservice" und ein Teil von mir fühlt sich gerade unglaublich nerdig und peinlich berührt, weil ich sowas weiß. >.<
> 
> @Anschauungsmaterial zum Duke - ich habe mir die Demofilmchen im Wandel der Zeit in ZAMs Blog angeschaut und finde, dass sie über die Jahre mehr und mehr an Persönlichkeit verloren haben. Die älteren Videos waren noch richtig spannend, die späteren Fassungen hatten dann die schönere Grafik, wirkten aber wie irgendein beliebiger 08/15-Shooter. Wollen wir hoffen, dass man sich jetzt doch noch auf die Wurzeln des Duke besinnt!



Keine Angst, jetzt wo du das erwähnst, ich wusste doch die Katze kommt mir bekannt vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Es gibt Filme [auch Cartoons] die darf man in jedem Alter anschauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

@Topic: es war irgendwann nur noch Effekthascherei ala: "Huhu, wir sind noch da, wir haben zwar nix, aber ne Engine, die haben wa!


----------



## Topperharly (19. August 2010)

öhm.....

Duke Nukem Forever - Gerücht (mal wieder): Jetzt bei Gearbox


----------



## Asayur (19. August 2010)

Über das Diskutieren wir gerade?


----------



## Ohrensammler (19. August 2010)

Ich bin in einem Alter in dem ich das Original Duke Nukem noch direkt nach Release gezockt habe.

Damals hatt ich noch viele Haare auf dem Kopf, wog etwa die Hälfte, dachte Leute über 30 sind Greise und konnte vier mal hintereinander....ähh...ein Gedicht aufsagen.
Seit dieser Zeit warte ich auf das angekündigte Duke Nukem II


Das bedeutet mit Duke Nukem II stirbt nicht etwa ein Spiel sonder der längste Running-Gag der modernen Menschheitsgeschichte.

RIP (Rest in pieces )


----------



## Manowar (19. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> Der Duke hört sich für mich wie Schwarzenegger aus der Zukunft an.



Stimmt so nicht ganz.
Er hat sich nach Duke Nukem gerichtet! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (19. August 2010)

Das stimmt allerdings, kein Satz wurde so oft als Running Gag benutzt in der Spieler Gemeinde wie: "Haste gehört, Duke Nukem forever erscheint dieses oder spätestens nächstes Jahr, ich hab sogar schon ne Demo gesehen" *gg*


----------

